# Warm steel string?



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey I am looking for a warm sounding steel string? budget is $700. Any recommendations?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

The higher end Epiphone Masterbuilt acoustics are pretty nice and in that price range, and definitely Gibson sounding.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I think cedar tops have a warmer sound. You should be able to find one in that price range.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Check out a cedar topped Seagull. Very warm sounding and more than in your price range.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Try to find a solid wood (back and sides) mahogany with a solid cedar top. No plywood. There are also some other mahogany like woods, like sapel. Whatever you buy, put a set of martin silk and steel strings on it. That will warm up the sound even more... and make it easier to play!
How can you tell for sure about the wood being solid... Good question.. glad I asked it. Look at the grain on the top at the soundhole and make sure you see the wood grain going through the wood at the soundhole. That will tell you if the top wood is a solid piece and not plywood. For the back... look at the grain pattern throught the soundhole, then flip the guitar over and make sure the grain pattern matches on the back. For the sides.... It probably isn't that important, cause most of the sound quality comes from the top and back.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Gilliangirl said:


> I think cedar tops have a warmer sound. You should be able to find one in that price range.


That's exactly what I was going to say. Cedar. The Cedar top Seagulls are nice and I believe within your budget new. I don't know of others that use cedar but there must be some. Seagulls typically have a bigger neck so you should try one to check the feel/ergonomics first.



rbbambino said:


> Try to find a solid wood (back and sides) mahogany with a solid cedar top. No plywood.


Not in that budget...not even used unless you find a drug addict cracking for a hit willing to part with their handmade.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Not in that budget...not even used unless you find a drug addict cracking for a hit willing to part with their handmade.


I think blue ridge offers some all solid wood guitars in that price range,Not quite sure though but i think i saw an all solid one on ebay for around $700


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

For a warmer sounding guitar i would suggest this http://www.instrumentalley.com/Morgan-Monroe-M-20-Solid-Dreadnought-Guitar-p/m-20.htm
All solid morgan monroe dread.Price is $719 from instrument ally and the guitars are vintage voiced,meaning they sound warm and like they have opened up brand new.I havnt played any of them yet but ive scoured youtube and even with the bad sound quality of most vids i would buy one if i had the money.


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

+1 on a solid cedar topped guitar.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got one of these last week and it's probably the best Morgan Monroe out there. Very rich, warm and considerably loud guitar with a very nice bass response.

http://www.morganmonroe.com/Cedar-Hill-MCH50_2c652c93b82bb33.html

I had heard from other owners that they were very pleased with the Cedar Hill series of M M's so I thought I'd get one to try out.
I will have to say it's the nicest sounding /playing guitar morgan monroe makes IMO. I think I've played them all.
I have not tried the lam b&s Cedar Hill or the cut-away but the solid EIR/cedar is very nice. You could get one in your price range I think.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Grenvilleter said:


> I just got one of these last week and it's probably the best Morgan Monroe out there. Very rich, warm and considerably loud guitar with a very nice bass response.
> 
> http://www.morganmonroe.com/Cedar-Hill-MCH50_2c652c93b82bb33.html
> 
> ...


Did you buy that guitar online, Grenvilleter? There's no dealers anywhere near me. I'm curious about them. I'll bet the combo of cedar and rosewood would be really rich and warm.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

same question here! I'm lookin for them since a couple of mounths but never found a local dealer! Everything I've seen is on the net or ebay! By the way, they look really nice and sound good on Youtube!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Grenveltier sells them.I might just order one from him:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Errr...yes...full disclosure. I do retail the Morgan Monroe line but I'm so afraid others will think I'm just saying it because I sell them I don't want anyone to think I'm "padding the soup" so I don't blow any horns of any sort. 

FWIW, I think the Cedar Hill is a nicer axe than the vintage voice line and I do like the Creekside series of guitars they make but the Creeksides are all solid top/ lam B&S.
The Cedar Hill comes from the same factory as the Creekside line and to me, a much nicer feel than their Vintage Voice solid wood stuff. Don't get me wrong...there is nothing wrong with the Vintage Voice stuff MM makes but they are a little too heavy for my taste. Probably a little overbuilt to compensate for the lifetime warranty they offer. 

In my opinion, I like the "played in " feel of the Creekside stuff and the Cedar Hill exhibits the same warm fuzzy feeling of a well worn pair of jeans. Of course as I mentioned they come from the same factory.

I just got the solid model but apparently, the lam model is a real powerhouse. That comming from someone I know but never played his guitar.


A buddy had a music store and he ordered in 2 Blueridges. Both solid topped.One was a BR-60 and the other a BR-160. 
Straight out of the box, the 60 was louder, more resonate and overall sounded better than the solid one. I used to try them every week when I wnet to help him teach.

After 3 -4 months something happened to the solid backed guitar and it then proceeded to overtake the lam model on every front. Bass response, tone, volume all fairly abruptly overtook the lam model. 
To make the little test fair that I was doing, I should have changed the strings on both guitars and give them a fresh start again but they got sold before I got the chance.

Moral of the story- I like lam guitars but I like solid ones better :smile:
I think they both get better with playing time but I think the solid one improved considerably more.


----------

